# Going up to Seattle with my wife and Daughter...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

in November. Any place I should go and see that an avid audiophile would appreciate? We will be there for 5 days and one of those we will be taking that super sweet boat up to Canada to check it out. I searched the performing arts centers to see if anything that would display the sound and acoustics but came up with very little scheduled at the dates we are there. Just wondering...:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How long will you be in Canada, will you be in Victoria (on the island) or in Vancouver its self. The island has some really nice places to sight see but that all depends on how long your there.


----------

